# ASUS RT N56U mit integriertem Modem?



## batmaan (7. Dezember 2013)

Moin, 

Asus RT-N56U Black Diamond WLAN Router: Router Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de diese wlan router möchte ich kaufen. Ich möchte nur noch ein Gerät haben, also nicht ein Modem und ein Router, sondern beides in einem. Jetzt weiß ic aber nicht ob das mit dem möglich ist, woran seh ich das?

Falls der keine hat würde ich mich über Alternativen freuen 

Danke!


----------



## Polyethylen (7. Dezember 2013)

Der hat keinen Modemteil. Du musst eben nach "Modem" in der Geräteebschreibung schauen, und dann natürlich mit deinen Anschluss (was hast du? VDSL? ADSL2+? Annex J? Annex B?) vergleichen. Stimmt überein? Passt! 
Du könntest stattdessen diesen nehmen: Asus DSL-N66U N900 Black Diamond Dual-Band WLAN Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör. Müsste eigentlich an jedem DSL-Anschluss funktionieren, da er Annex B/J und V/A-DSL beherrscht.

lg


----------



## batmaan (7. Dezember 2013)

aaah danke 

gibts da noch was günstigeres unter 100€ was du empfehlen kannst?

hab dsl 32mb und möchte normale telefone anschließen.


----------



## Polyethylen (7. Dezember 2013)

Für ADSL (also "normales" DSL bis 16k): AVM Fritz!Box 7330 VoIP, 300Mbps (MIMO) (20002510) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (daran kannst du auch noch normale Telefone anschließen, brauchst du das?)
Für VDSL (also 25k, 50k): AVM Fritz!Box 3370 International, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (20002563) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ist die günstigste dieser Firma mit VDSL)


----------



## acer86 (8. Dezember 2013)

Wen es eine Fritzbox Ohne Telefon Option werden soll nimm bitte diese hier: AVM FRITZ!Box 3390: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

die 3390 ist der Nachfolger der 3370 und hat die neuere Technik, 4 x Gigabit-LAN und *Dual* Wlan N 2X450mbit im 2,4ghz und 5ghz netz dazu noch ein neueren Chipsatz.


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2013)

die sind leider zu teuer  hab noch ein 20€ conrad gs, was hälst du von dem hier ? Netgear DGND3800B-100GRS N600 Wireless Dual Band Modem-Router im Conrad Online Shop | 986501

@acer danke, aber telefon ist pflicht.


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es einen Grund warum du ein integriertes Modem haben willst?
Ein "normales" Modem bekommt man doch normalerweise von jedem Provider gratis dazu.
Anschließend gehst du dann halt mit einem Netzwerkkabel in deinen WLAN-Router.

Ich für meinen Teil hab mit einer All-in-One-Lösung keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Meine Fritzbox hat permanent überhitzt. Hab dann das WLAN deaktiviert und einen extra WLAN-Router angesteckt und es funktioniert wunderbar.
Zu dem hast du mit der Lösung auch einen gewissen Support vom Provider wenn mal was nicht stimmt.


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2013)

weil ich die Hoffnung habe, dass ich das Problem dadurch beheben kann ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...2700-dlan-und-wlan-gleichzeitig-benutzen.html 
)

Anonsten: welchen wlan router kannst du denn empfehlen?


----------



## robbe (8. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn dsl 32mb? Das klingt mir eher nach Kabelanschluss.
Wenn das der Fall ist, dann *musst* du das Modem von deinem Provider verwenden. Du kannst dir dann entweder einen seperaten Router dahinter klemmen, oder bei deinem Provider nach einem Modem mit integriertem Wlan Router fragen, welches du mieten kannst.


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2013)

Die hier würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen:
Produktvergleich ASUS RT-N56U, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (simultan), ASUS RT-N65U, 750Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (simultan), ASUS RT-N66U, 900Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (simultan) | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich hab den RT-N56U und den RT-N66U und bin begeistert.
Vor allem der Firmwaresupport ist erstklassig.

Du steckst nach deinem Providermodem einfach den WLAN-Router an und an den WLAN-Router dann dein DLAN.


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Was ist denn dsl 32mb? Das klingt mir eher nach Kabelanschluss.
> Wenn das der Fall ist, dann *musst* du das Modem von deinem Provider verwenden. Du kannst dir dann entweder einen seperaten Router dahinter klemmen, oder bei deinem Provider nach einem Modem mit integriertem Wlan Router fragen, welches du mieten kannst.


 

jo, ist von Kabel Deutschland. Also kann ich nicht ein modem selber kaufen? warum wird dann eine fritzbox angeboten?

@ abductee


wie in meinem Startpost zu sehen hatte ich auch dem im Blick. Wenn man wie robbe sagt wirklich das Modem von KD benutzen musst, werde ich den wlan router kaufen


----------



## robbe (8. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt auch Fritzboxen für Kabelanschluss. Diese kann man aber nicht kaufen, gibt es nur beim Anbieter zur Miete. Wenn du also nur 1 Geräte rumstehen haben willst, ist das die einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2013)

hab den im startpost erwähnten asus gekauft


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2013)

Super, vergiss aber nicht nach dem ersten mal einloggen gleich die Firmware zu aktualisieren und danach einen Werksreset durchzuführen.
Da hat sich einiges getan bei der Software.
Entweder du ladest dir die Software auf deinen Rechner und wählst sie dann über das Routermenü aus, oder du wählst im Routermenü aus das er die Datei selber runterladen soll.


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2013)

ööhm software ist verständlich, aber warum der Reset? Und soll ich nach dem reset noch was machen?

Ich werde dem router sagen das er es selber laden soll, bevor ich was falsches/altes lade.


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2013)

Seit ich den Router vor zwei Jahren gekauft hab wurde die ganze Oberfläche zwei mal stark umgestaltet und einige Funktionen wurden hinzugefügt, erweitert oder entfernt.
Der Hersteller hat in der Zeit zwei mal beim Changelog explizit empfohlen den Werksreset durchzuführen.
Und nach dem du den neu aus der Packung holst, ist das weit weniger Aufwand als wenn du schon alles eingerichtet hast.

Steck den Router an, stöpsel dich übers WLAN oder über LAN auf den Router, tipp 192.168.1.1 ein, überspring den Einrichtungsassistenten und mach das Firmwareupdate.
Nach dem Neustart und nach dem du wieder auf der Übersichtsseite bist, drückst du den Resetknopf 3-5sec und wartest bis er wieder durchgestartet hat.
Dann gehst nochmal in die Weboberfläche und lass den Einrichtungsassistent die ersten Schritte machen.

Das 5GHz-Band würde ich gleich deaktivieren, der Nachteil der geringeren Reichtweite überwiegt den Vorteil der höheren Störungsunempfindlichkeit.


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2013)

alles klar, mache ich. Danke für den Tipp 

ich werds erstmal mit den 2,4ghz probieren, wenn die reichweite mir aber nicht reichen sollte ( wovon ich nicht ausgehen werde ) müssen dann die 5ghz her.


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2013)

Du verstehst mich falsch, die Reichweite mit 5GHz ist extrem schlecht.
(Da hat nicht der Router schuld)


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2013)

achso. Gut, dann hat sich das erledigt^^

sonst noch was, was ich deiner meinung nach wissen / ändern sollte ?


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2013)

Hast du eine PS3 oder WLAN-Radio im Haushalt?
Die können mit dem n-Standard trotz eingeschalteter Protection Probleme machen, g (Legacy) ist da wesentlich besser.

Ansonsten würd ich nicht zu viel verstellen, speziell die tieferen Sachen würd ich in ruhe lassen.
Eventuell den Kanal fixieren, mit "inSSIDer" kannst du dir super ansehen welche fremden Netze bei dir in der Gegend sind.
Die anderen Sachen das er in einem gewissen Zeitraum das WLAN ausschaltet oder die DHCP-Einstellungen sind ja geschmackssache. 

Hier ein Screenshot von meiner Wohnung, hab zum Vergleich mal das 5GHz-Band kurz eingeschaltet.
(Die zwei anderen Netze sind meine Nachbarn)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## batmaan (8. Dezember 2013)

ich habe zum Glück keine PS3 oder sonstige Konsole. Ich spiele nur aufm PC mit dlan und da hatte ich immer das problem mit den IP adressen ( weshalb auch der neue Router jetzt kommt )  

Bringt das fixieren iwie eine bessere Leistung, Stabilität oder Reichweite ?


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke es ist nur dann wichtig/interessant wenn du einen Nachbarn hast der in dein Netz mitreinfunkt.
Wenn du alleine bist, ist es egal.


----------



## Hübie (8. Dezember 2013)

Da du einen Kabelanschluß hast identifizierst du dich über die MAC-Adresse deines Modems. Wenn du ein anderes Kabelmodem daran betreiben möchtest geht das nicht ohne weiteres. Kabel Deutschland untersagt soviel ich weiß die Verwendung Drittanbieter-Hardware und würde also nicht mal einen Techniker schicken. Also behalte dein aktuelles Modem und kaufe dir einen ASUS-Router. So hab ichs auch gemacht. Den RT65U als Router und das Thomson THG540K ist das Modem.


----------



## batmaan (14. Dezember 2013)

@abductee

3.0.0.4.374_979 ist die neuste oder?


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2013)

Jop.

Networking - RT-N66U
Driver&Tools, irgendein Betriebssystem auswählen, dann kann man die letzten Firmwareversionen aufklappen.


----------



## batmaan (14. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, so hab jetzt alles fertig, aber so richtig begeistert bin ich nicht. Die Verbindungsquali ist nichtmal so gut wie mein billig tp link router...


----------



## Lt.Ford (14. Dezember 2013)

Für den RT-N56U würde ich diese Firmware empfehlen: rt-n56u - ASUS RT-N56U/RT-N65U custom firmware - Google Project Hosting
Läuft sehr stabil, ist extrem performant und man erhält fast wöchentlich Updates. Zusätzlich hat man damit mehr Kontrolle über den Router (z.B. per SSH), aber auch im Webinterface gibt es viele neue Funktionen.


----------



## Hübie (14. Dezember 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Hmm, so hab jetzt alles fertig, aber so richtig begeistert bin ich nicht. Die Verbindungsquali ist nichtmal so gut wie mein billig tp link router...


 
Hast du dich vielleicht mit 5G verbunden? Hat viel Bandbreite auf kurze Distanz, aber halt schlechten Empfang durch mehrere Wände bzw. größerer Distanz.


----------



## batmaan (14. Dezember 2013)

ne, ich bin über 2,4ghz.


----------

